# Bayou Texar & Grande



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Beleive it or not. Ive caught more Reds out of these 2 bodies of water this year. Than I have my entire life. Espescially in the fall. Any bait, carolina Rig. Not 2 mention, 2 MONSTER BLACK drums (TEXAR).


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

did u eat the black drum? how are they? how big where they?


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

What areas of Bayou Grande did you catch them in?


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I've never prepared the larger black drum, but I imagine that they are similar to large redfish, grisly and mostly inedible.

FYI I'm old enough to have caught reds before there was a slot limit.

However - a small black drum on the grill - in the top five (the best, imo, is pompano).


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

One was 27.8 (Weight @ Tightlines by John) and the other was about 55 (Un-Official weigh in, it was double the 1st one) I actually dont eat fish. So I normally catch and release. Unless its FLounder or Slot Red, Snapper or Grouper. Then I will cook it for the family. Anywhere around the NAS bridge or by the dock lights is the best place. Live Shrimp or any natural looking Gulp.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

All of the bayous hold redfish like that.


----------

